# Annies Waiting Thread!! ( We have babies!)



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Annie is an unregistered Nubian bred to A registered buck named Buddy, buddy has some Magnetic Nubian lines in him. Annie and Buddy had a beautiful moonspoted Nubian doeling last year at her old home. This is Annies 2F. She's a BIG Nubian with a low belly. Over the past month her belly has gotten deeper, and deeper. I can tell her babies are low hangers for sure lol..

Her due date is Jan-29-22!

Pics from this morning


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Yay Annie!! You're getting so close!! Your momma told me that she really, really wants a pretty lil' heavily moonspoted doeling from you!! Better make her happy! 🥰😁

P.S. I still think Annie looks like a cuter version of Sid the sloth. 😉


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay Annie!! You're getting so close!! Your momma told me that she really, really wants a pretty lil' heavily moonspoted doeling from you!! Better make her happy! 🥰😁
> 
> P.S. I still think Annie looks like a cuter version of Sid the sloth. 😉


Omg she does look like him🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Can't wait to see little Nubian babies


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Annie, girl you've got to get that udder going a bit more! Aren't you jealous of Scarlett's udder at all? 😄

Bring on the moon-spotted babies with LONG ears!


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

She is beautiful  I hope you get a moon-spotted doe or two from her.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Yay Annie you go girl... bring your human mama that moonspot doeling!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Annie, girl you've got to get that udder going a bit more! Aren't you jealous of Scarlett's udder at all? 😄
> 
> Bring on the moon-spotted babies with LONG ears!


She really is holding out on us till the last moment lol.....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> Can't wait to see little Nubian babies


Me toooo😍😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K9Queen said:


> She is beautiful  I hope you get a moon-spotted doe or two from her.


Thanks! I hope so too lol. But what I'd REALLY like is a nice, Long bodied, level topline buckling. And moonspots if possible lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Yay Annie you go girl... bring your human mama that moonspot doeling!


Yes please 😍😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tonight when me and my dad was out feeding the girls, I seen Annies udder is a little bigger! Lol, I had to ask my dad, is it just me, or is that udder bigger? He said, hey! Yeah it is!! Lol😁😁😆. I had to feel it, and yep! We gettin a Lil bigger!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Big ol Annie from this morning! Please, a NICE buckling and an amazing doeling, please?? Lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Do you have pictures of her last year? She looks like twins to me


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Do you have pictures of her last year? She looks like twins to me


Sure don't.. that's what I'm thinking


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I still kinda think she’s going to have a single, but she seems to grow every time I see her!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> I still kinda think she’s going to have a single, but she seems to grow every time I see her!


Idk... I keep telling my sister I can't be made if Annie wants to give me a nice single buckling lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I have very exciting news!!! I've only felt Annies babie(s) kick once this whole pregnancy. This morning when feeding, I got all the preggo girls and Cupcake up on the stand for some good ol breakfast and I FELT Annies babie(s) kicking around and moving!!!!!!! AND I got a pic of her now growing udder!!!!🤩 Her udder has definitely grown in the past few days!!! 

Idk why she stand so funny on her back legs EVERY time I get her in the stand...lol


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! I never realized she was actually red in the back. I thought it was just the light reflecting weird.

Serenity scrunches up every time too. Silly girls


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! I never realized she was actually red in the back. I thought it was just the light reflecting weird.
> 
> Serenity scrunches up every time too. Silly girls


Yep, she red behinded lol. Idk why they do it!!!! Is this part of the doe code?..... Lol


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Annie is an unregistered Nubian bred to A registered buck named Buddy, buddy has some Magnetic Nubian lines in him. Annie and Buddy had a beautiful moonspoted Nubian doeling last year at her old home. This is Annies 2F. She's a BIG Nubian with a low belly. Over the past month her belly has gotten deeper, and deeper. I can tell her babies are low hangers for sure lol..
> 
> Her due date is Jan-29-22!
> 
> ...


With how awesome of a goat Annie is, I can't imagine she'll have any struggles at all being a mom


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Feeling babies is always exciting.


----------



## Blazing_Pitchforks (Jan 2, 2022)

Following to see babies!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> With how awesome of a goat Annie is, I can't imagine she'll have any struggles at all being a mom


I hope so!😁. I know she'll push em out like a water slide LOL😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Blazing_Pitchforks said:


> Following to see babies!!


Definitely! Cuz you know they'll be cute!😍😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Feeling babies is always exciting.


Oh yes it is!!!!!!!🤩🤩🤩


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Annies udder is a Lil bigger🥳🥳. I'm so excited to see more Nubian babies!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Some picies I got earlier!!🤩


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck Annie!
She is a nice looking doe.
My Nubian stands funny on the milk stand too. I always thought it was because she is not as agile as my Nigerian, so she is slightly wobbly up there.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck Annie!
> She is a nice looking doe.
> My Nubian stands funny on the milk stand too. I always thought it was because she is not as agile as my Nigerian, so she is slightly wobbly up there.


Thank you! Idk why they stand weird lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Can you believe we are approaching Annies due date!?!? She keeps going and checking out Sparrows baby lol. Like, I want one of these lol.

I'll do my best to get pics later today. She Has not filled much more since the last pics. I've noticed she has a hard time getting up and down. Poor girl is getting pretty miserable and tired of all this lol. 17 more days till her due date!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Sorry guys no pics yet.. I'm pretty busy now with the new baby and um, maybe there's a new guy in town whom is the handsomest man ever and the cutest thing I've ever seen😳.... I'm wondering how to talk to him with a straight face 🤔😆😆 lol. Anyway, sorry..... My brain can only hold so much of rememberens..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oooo, somebody has a major crush! 😋💘🤣


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oooo, somebody has a major crush! 😋💘🤣


I do! I say new, he's not really new.... He's been here for a few months, but we haven't talked much.. he works at tractor supply and when I say he's handsome, HE is HANDSOME 😍. I may have talked to you about him before, or at least mentioned him to you? He's about 6'4, and has a little bit of a beard, very handsome 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oooo, somebody has a major crush! 😋💘🤣


Not the mention he likes my dad! And my dad LIKES him🤩🤩🤩🤩. This may work out in my favor! LOL


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hmmm…I thought you sounded a little absent minded lately…..


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Hmmm…I thought you sounded a little absent minded lately…..


I can't help it! LOL😆😆🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hmm that explains it!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I have a few that do that I almost think it's because they're afraid they're going to fall off the back of the stand


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Wow and your dad likes him. That is a good thing.
Boy do you make me feel old talking like that though. There's nothing wrong with it I just remember that but it's like something remembered dimly from long ago. Hasn't been that long but it's been a while.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Hmm that explains it!


Omg😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I have a few that do that I almost think it's because they're afraid they're going to fall off the back of the stand


That could be the reason! 


TripleShareNubians said:


> Wow and your dad likes him. That is a good thing.
> Boy do you make me feel old though talking like that though. There's nothing wrong with it I just remember that but it's like something remembered dimly from long ago. Hasn't been that long but it's been a while.


Omg lol. I can't believe my dad ACTUALLY Luke's em!!!! It just may work out in my favor though! LOL


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

How are things going?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

double j said:


> How are things going?


Good. Annie has grown a little more in her udder as of lastnight. I still haven't got more pics.... It's been snowing like crazy and freezing outside🥶🥶


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

How's she doing today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> How's she doing today?





toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


Doing good! All the snow is mealted almost. But we are supposed to get more snow so yay... Lol. Had a scar with Annie the night before last though. I'll explain in another reply that I'm about to post⬇


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So the night before last I had a scare with Annie. Let me go all the way back to August. When we paid for Annie, the lady told me that earlier that month Annie had opened the door to buddy's (the buck she's bred to) pen and went in there with him. She said when she found that Annie was in with him, she was standing right by him. So, there could be a possibility she was bred before her due date.. So the day before yesterday I went out that morning to feed and she was acting normal, letting me pet her, nice filled out belly and no change in udder also her ligs we're hard as rock. Well, at that night feeding her hips were really sunken in, her ligs we're very squishy and she did NOT want me petting her at all. Her udder isn't _much_ bigger, but now she has a little colostrum. I'm not sure as a FF if she filled before or after birth so idk what to expect. Today she is pretty much acting normal, just she's standing around more and not really wanting to do much. Today her lady parts are LOOSE as a goose! She had some goo on her tail but not much at all. I do know that the 29th is the due date so we shall see if she waits that long, I'm pretty sure she will wait but I have started baby watch anyway just to be safe .



@Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

That must have been a shock! 😳


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck with her! Sounds like she is playing the doe code!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> That must have been a shock! 😳


Oh trust me it was!!🙄😳😳


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Good luck with her! Sounds like she is playing the doe code!


That doe code..........


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow that is scary. Hopefully she holds out. Usually I'm all for seeing the babies but I don't think they're done cooking yet.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Wow that is scary. Hopefully she holds out. Usually I'm all for seeing the babies but I don't think they're done cooking yet.


Idk. I'm pretty sure Annie would not have opened the bucks pen if she weren't in heat, but, maybe she was just feeling frisky and actually got bred the time the women seen. Fingers crossed she waits. But, if she was bred before and took, I hope she has the when ever it's time.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well only 9 more days to go! I'm very excited to see what she has! I'm definitely thinking only 1 or two. You can see how sunken in those hips are. And you can also see how prominent her spin looks now that her belly has dropped
Sorry for the bad pics..


----------



## Cedar eater (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yay Annie!! You're getting so close!! Your momma told me that she really, really wants a pretty lil' heavily moonspoted doeling from you!! Better make her happy! 🥰😁
> 
> P.S. I still think Annie looks like a cuter version of Sid the sloth. 😉


That goat looks nothing like a sloth goats are much cuter


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Annie looks good! Can't wait to see her beautiful long eared baby (or babies)!! 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Cedar eater said:


> That goat looks nothing like a sloth


You're right, she doesn't like anything like "a sloth".


Cedar eater said:


> goats are much cuter


They sure are! And I _did _actually say that in my post that you quoted. 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Annie looks good! Can't wait to see her beautiful long eared baby (or babies)!! 😍


Thanks! Only 8 more daya to go till her due date!🤩


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well we had to check on Annie at 1am. Could not find her ligs but they are probably still there since she would not stay still. When me and my dad went to feed she was acting off. Uncomfortable to say the least. The 29th is the day the women saw the breeding between Annie and Buddy, but she's not sure on a date because she had gotten in with buddy before hand..... So, I'm just playing it safe and I put her up tonight with Salem because they are besties. I hope she waits a couple more days 😬😬. We are supposed to get some B A D weather and it's supposed to be 17F tonight and feel like 0F because of the wind chill......... Yay... Maybe she'll at least wait till afternoon tomorrow... I'll update y'all when I go check on her in the morning. She was munching on her Alfalfa when I left lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Well we had to check on Annie at 1am. Could not find her ligs but they are probably still there since she would not stay still. When me and my dad went to feed she was acting off. Uncomfortable to say the least. The 29th is the day the women saw the breeding between Annie and Buddy, but she's not sure on a date because she had gotten in with buddy before hand..... So, I'm just playing it safe and I put her up tonight with Salem because they are besties. I hope she waits a couple more days 😬😬. We are supposed to get some B A D weather and it's supposed to be 17F tonight and feel like 0F because of the wind chill......... Yay... Maybe she'll at least wait till afternoon tomorrow... I'll update y'all when I go check on her in the morning. She was munching on her Alfalfa when I left lol


Any updates?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes I do have an update. No babies. Today she is still acting a bit off but for the most part acting normal. Her belly is wayy low. Her ligs are real soft BUT I'm thinking she was just really uncomfortable and didn't want me touching her. So I'm still gonna put her up every night to be safe and do late night checks.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

One week from her due date. Tomorrow I might try to shave her udder and back legs. We shall see how that will go.........


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

So late night update. I'm not sure what to think of this lol. Annie, when she lays down, and she has to get up to pee, she doesn't. she just pees laying down........and yes, she's laying right in it lol.... What a LAZY mama! Come on man, you gettin pee all over you! Anyway, here's pics from earlier. I'm positive she's got twins and that she'll kid on the 28th... I think lol

Her weird behavior continues... Today, she's been holding her tail off to the left every now and then. And she sometimes has been acting, dazed. But her babies has been VERY active today so that's probably it. Just that she's real uncomfortable. Not much of anything going on with her udder yet. I noticed tonight at my 12am check her teats look a little bigger. Only 5 more days till her due date!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Getting close!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

I'd be really surprised if she goes five more days she looks really loosened up and with that tail cocked and everything else....


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

How are her ligs today? Can you find them?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> I'd be really surprised if she goes five more days she looks really loosened up and with that tail cocked and everything else....


Me too


TripleShareNubians said:


> How are her ligs today? Can you find them?


I'm about to go check on her again. had some delays so now I'm going to go check.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Ooh! How exciting!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well it looks like Annie wants to have babies tonight..... Me and my sister were going to get some good pics of the girls and noticed Annie was no where to be seen, then all of a sudden we heard a loud "Maaahhhhh". She was laying in their barn up against the stall door. She tried to get up but didn't manage to. So I was heading in there to help her up then she finally got up on her own. She got up and tried to pee but hardly anything came out. She then started stretching and putting her ears back. She is VERY hallow and has dropped 100%. I thought oh she's gonna poop. Then I realized she wasn't pooping, her back end was sinking in, like she was having a contraction and she was holding her tail to the right. She doesn't want to be with Salem whom she LOVES.

I noticed this morning she was having a miserable time getting around and didn't act herself. She was standing around and was being very affectionate, more so then normal. I can't be mad if she has them tonight. Tonight is the warmest night of the week. It's supposed to be 40F were as the other nights are in the 30s and 20s. I'll get pics when we go back there check on her. Also her ligs, I can't find the left one and not sure I felt the right one.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh boy! Sounds like it’s time!! Hope everything goes smoothly. Excited for pics!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> Oh boy! Sounds like it’s time!! Hope everything goes smoothly. Excited for pics!!


Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Ooo, so exciting!! I hope all goes well! Can't wait to "meet" her kids!! 😍


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

Good luck! Cannot wait to see them! 🥰


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Hope all goes well! Can't wait to see pictures! ❤


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Ooo, so exciting!! I hope all goes well! Can't wait to "meet" her kids!! 😍


I cant wait to meet them either! LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Good luck! Cannot wait to see them! 🥰





Rancho Draco said:


> Hope all goes well! Can't wait to see pictures! ❤


Thanks! I'll be posting a lot of pics when they are here!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm imagine she has tiny trips and surprises all of us LOL


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I hope everything goes okay with the delivery! Can't wait to see what she's got in there!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I hope everything goes okay with the delivery! Can't wait to see what she's got in there!


Thanks! She is literally wider then me so I don't think she'll have any issues getting those kids out LOL. I can't wait either!!!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She is literally wider then me so I don't think she'll have any issues getting those kids out LOL.


Don't jinx your self!! Watch, now she's gonna have a 10lb single buckling! 🤣😜


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Don't jinx your self!! Watch, now she's gonna have a 10lb single buckling! 🤣😜


Hey! You forget that I'm wanting a buckling from her LOL


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Hey! You forget that I'm wanting a buckling from her LOL


A really really BIG one though!?!?! Maybe I should put 15lbs instead of 10lb..... 😆😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> A really really BIG one though!?!?! Maybe I should put 15lbs instead of 10lb..... 😆😂


Umm, NO please LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Update. We are having contractions every 4-5 minutes and already have slime.🤩


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

😍Good girl Annie. Just get it over with


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Can't wait to see them


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Update. We are having contractions every 4-5 minutes and already have slime.🤩


Woohoo!! Just out of curiosity, has her udder gotten fuller? Or is she one of those does that doesn't fill her udder until after she's kidded?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay, Annie, you go girl!
Good luck!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’ve been watching this thread from the start! I’m so excited for more baby goat pics! 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh yay! Just saw this was going down. Hope she is well! Do we have any updates?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boy number 1








Baby number two BIG boy









Pretty sure Annies got another one in there. Shes still contracting very hard and pushing every now and then. I feel a hard thing that's conveniently shaped like a baby goat lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! Beautiful kids! Maybe she has a girl in there now!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

OMGOODNESS!!! Wouldn’t it be crazy if she had three! Man…I’m terrible at guessing….to think I only guessed one…..

Anyway, they are adorable!!
Buck 1s spots are so cute and handsome! So glad for you @Lil Boogie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Yay, you got your boys! Congratulations, maybe she will have a girl now.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thanks y'all! @Goatastic43 @double j


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Did she have a third?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Did she have a third?


Nope👍. I'm actually happy she didn't .


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Well, I’m glad you got your boy you wanted. And Annie gave to two to choose from.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Turns out that she actually had two placentas (My first goat to ever have two! @MellonFriend !) and that's what was so hard and felt like a baby. I'm very happy she only had two. She still has yet to fill her udder but it's not a problem because her boys are staying in the house tonight. Their temp was a bit low so to be safe we brought them in for the night.

The second boy was coming out with back left leg back and omg she head is HUGE. Pics don't do it justice....


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Well, I’m glad you got your boy you wanted. And Annie gave to two to choose from.


Now, time will tell if either of them will be staying. I'm really likeing the looks of the second boy. But he was just born so very hard to tell.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They are both very handsome and I’m very jealous over here.  I personally like boy #1 best.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

Adorable! Nubians are the cutest with those ears!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> They are both very handsome and I’m very jealous over here.  I personally like boy #1 best.


Omg😂.


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

😍 Those legs!!! Those ears!!! Soooo cute - congrats!


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Congratulations, very nice! That black will help when you sell too.
So glad everybody came out healthy and Annie is good.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! They are both very beautiful. I hope one of them is your perfect little buckling that you have been waiting for!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! Way to go, Annie! They look beautiful! 

So the two placentas, were they entirely separate from each other or did they come out attatched?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww they are adorable! Congrats! They look so content and comfy! I admit I do love that 2nd boy, he looks so handsome and solid for just being born!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> Aww they are adorable! Congrats! They look so content and comfy! I admit I do love that 2nd boy, he looks so handsome and solid for just being born!


I know right?!?! He's gonna be a sturdy stud muffin!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Yay! Way to go, Annie! They look beautiful!
> 
> So the two placentas, were they entirely separate from each other or did they come out attatched?


Thanks! 

And yep, two separate ones!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Congratulations! They are both very beautiful. I hope one of them is your perfect little buckling that you have been waiting for!


Thanks! We shall see if either boys stay!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

TripleShareNubians said:


> Congratulations, very nice! That black will help when you sell too.
> So glad everybody came out healthy and Annie is good.


 I'm in love with the black colors they have. 

Me too. I was starting to get worried because Annie was having such a hard time getting up and down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice kids.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice kids.


Thanks toth!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm you missed the party lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! I am so happy both boys came out ok, did you have to assist?
Both are gorgeous!
How is Annie doing?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Shes so pretty. Congrats on your new healthy bucklings!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations!!! I am so happy both boys came out ok, did you have to assist?
> Both are gorgeous!
> How is Annie doing?


Thanks! Yes I did. Second big guy was coming out with left leg back and boy, I had to pull and pull. But, he came out okay thank goodness.

Annie is doing good. Pretty sore but to be expected after having such a huge kid almost get stuck. She isn't tore surprisingly, just stretched.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hounddog23 said:


> Shes so pretty. Congrats on your new healthy bucklings!


Thanks!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! They are stunning!! 🤩 Great job assisting! How's Annie doing today? I vote for more pictures of the two lil' stud muffins....who's with me? 😋😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congratulations!! They are stunning!! 🤩 Great job assisting! How's Annie doing today? I vote for more pictures of the two lil' stud muffins....who's with me? 😋😁


Thanks! She's doing good, sore but good. 

I'll get pics when they wake up again😁


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I second more pictures! They are so cute!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congratulations!! They are stunning!! 🤩 Great job assisting! How's Annie doing today? I vote for more pictures of the two lil' stud muffins....who's with me?


I am!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh they are beautiful!! I just love Nubian babies. Congrats!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> Oh they are beautiful!! I just love Nubian babies. Congrats!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm 


Annie finally has milk. Not a lot but she is filling by the second!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here's a pic from earlier when she first started filling.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness that second boy is hugantic! (a mash between huge and gigantic) 😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

They are soooo cute!!! 😍 That second boy sure is quite a bit bigger!! If you have a way to weigh them, I'd be very interested in knowing both of their weights (completely understand if you can't though). You probably know what I'm going to ask next (lol)....do they have names yet? 😀


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

They are so beautiful! Just gorgeous.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

They just could not be any more gorgeous 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Their speckled ears are so cute! I literally just got into Nigerians and your making me want to raise Nubians again!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh my goodness that second boy is hugantic! (a mash between huge and gigantic) 😆


Omg he is! Lol😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> They are soooo cute!!! 😍 That second boy sure is quite a bit bigger!! If you have a way to weigh them, I'd be very interested in knowing both of their weights (completely understand if you can't though). You probably know what I'm going to ask next (lol)....do they have names yet? 😀


At birth the little boy with the white face is 5.1lbs and the other one is 6.5 lbs😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Their speckled ears are so cute! I literally just got into Nigerians and your making me want to raise Nubians again!


Lol, maybe you could get into mini Nubians! Get best of both worlds lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> They are soooo cute!!! 😍 That second boy sure is quite a bit bigger!! If you have a way to weigh them, I'd be very interested in knowing both of their weights (completely understand if you can't though). You probably know what I'm going to ask next (lol)....do they have names yet? 😀


And no they dont have names yet, but I might have something in mind😉


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Lol, maybe you could get into mini Nubians! Get best of both worlds lol


I thought about it but I’m not sure. Now that we’ve moved it’s been hard to find any good quality animals in our area. I haven’t seen ANY Nubians worth the drive. I’ve seen quite a few good Nigerians but they are either out of my price range or too far to drive. Maybe once I can drive myself it will make it easier to buy animals farther away.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

They are so gorgeous!!!  congratulations!!!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Oh wow!! Just got home from work and saw your gorgeous twins. My gosh, they’re both so beautiful!!! The big one is very handsome, but I just LOVE the face on the smaller one. How precious! It will be hard to choose, I bet. They’re both lovely. Congratulations!! And I’m glad Annie is doing well after what sounds like a somewhat difficult delivery. Good girl Annie!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re ears!  I’m glad she started filling for you!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I thought about it but I’m not sure. Now that we’ve moved it’s been hard to find any good quality animals in our area. I haven’t seen ANY Nubians worth the drive. I’ve seen quite a few good Nigerians but they are either out of my price range or too far to drive. Maybe once I can drive myself it will make it easier to buy animals farther away.


Yeah same here. Once I manage my license I can go farther for better. I almost got mine but the people messd with my test and I SHOULD have gotten them, but because THEY changed it I didnt get them.... So yay lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> Oh wow!! Just got home from work and saw your gorgeous twins. My gosh, they’re both so beautiful!!! The big one is very handsome, but I just LOVE the face on the smaller one. How precious! It will be hard to choose, I bet. They’re both lovely. Congratulations!! And I’m glad Annie is doing well after what sounds like a somewhat difficult delivery. Good girl Annie!


Thanks! It was difficult. Annie is having pain in her back legs/hips. I understand though.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Me too!


Goatastic43 said:


> They’re ears!  I’m glad she started filling for you!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yeah same here. Once I manage my license I can go farther for better. I almost got mine but the people messd with my test and I SHOULD have gotten them, but because THEY changed it I didnt get them.... So yay lol


Well that stinks.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Well that stinks.


 Yes it does...........


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

How are Annie and the boys doing today?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nubians and those signature beautiful ears.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Feira426 said:


> How are Annie and the boys doing today?


Their doing awesome!😁 I got some new pics to post


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Nubians and those signature beautiful ears.


I know right?!🤩


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

oh my gosh those babies are adorable!!!!!! i love nubians!!! they're ears are gorgeouuuuus.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

brigieboo said:


> oh my gosh those babies are adorable!!!!!! i love nubians!!! they're ears are gorgeouuuuus.


Thanks😁


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm thinking I'm going to name buckling number two Eren. I kinda don't think I'll be keeping either of them but I'll make up my mind tonight. I really like the bigger boy but he just isn't quite what I'm looking for. But we shall see! They are both so precious 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That is a cute name!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I love his name! They have such beautiful colors!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> That is a cute name!





Feira426 said:


> Love it!





Goatastic43 said:


> I love his name! They have such beautiful colors!


Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, congrats.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I've decided not to keep either bucklings. I do wish to ad another Nubian Buckling, but 100% unrelated to ALL my goats. See, the two bucklings sire is half brother to our to Nubian does Mocha and Nova. So, since we don't inbreed/line breed we really don't have a reason to keep one at the moment and the only does he could breed with would be Salem and Cupcake.... So, not a big amount of ladies. So, I'm hoping to find them A home together Or somewhere they will go as future herd sire. We shall see. I'll get more pics tomorrow when I feed them 🙂. They are Sooooo funny to watch play LOL


----------



## TripleShareNubians (Nov 5, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I'm thinking I'm going to name buckling number two Eren. I kinda don't think I'll be keeping either of them but I'll make up my mind tonight. I really like the bigger boy but he just isn't quite what I'm looking for. But we shall see! They are both so precious 😍
> View attachment 220952
> 
> View attachment 220951
> ...


It's hard not to get attached to the boys or the girls since they're all so cute. It's good though that you're thinking about it because a buck(ling) makes up so much of your herd and effects so much if you use him to breed. One fault on him or his dam might give you faults on many no matter how much you like one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Any more pictures of the little boys and did you give boy #1 a name yet?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Yes I did. Boy number one is Armen, big boy is Aren. Annie isn't doing so hot rn. Trying to work through this with her so I haven't been giving updates on the boys. The boys are doing great though


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Cute names! Glad to hear both boys are thriving. Praying for you and Annie...hope she feels better soon. 🙏💕


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Prayers for Annie. I hope she pulls through for you


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I hope Annie gets better.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending healing vibes for Annie! 💜


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

I’m sorry Annie isn’t well. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m sorry about Annie. Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Thank y'all❤...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for Annie. 🙏


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe man. I’m sorry to hear she isn’t doing well. Will be praying for her! ️ (love the names btw)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You can do this Annie! I'm sure Lil Boogie is doing all she can to support you through this!

We are all rooting for both of you! 💗💕💖


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes we are. 🙏


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Thought I'd help Lil boogie out and link this on this thread so that she wouldn't have to update this one too. #224 is where the news is.😔 Scarletts Waiting Thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Thought I'd help Lil boogie out and link this on this thread so that she wouldn't have to update this one too. #224 is where the news is.😔 Scarletts Waiting Thread!!!!!!!!


Thank you....😔😔


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is Annie?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Annie passed away.  Mellonfriend linked the post telling about Annie in Scarlett’s waiting thread.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> How is Annie?


She unfortunately passed..


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry your lost Annie. Prayers to you😪✝🛐


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------

